
James Gosling supports closures in Java - iamelgringo
http://blogs.sun.com/jag/entry/closures
======
jonnytran
Great. According to Neal Gafter's blog
<http://gafter.blogspot.com/2006/08/closures-for-java.html> there will be a
java.lang.Null class to handle the type of null. Talk about putting the cart
before the horse.

...But I guess that's what happens when you have to worry about backward-
compatibility.

------
huherto
Closures would be nice in Java.

------
stcredzero
It's a big missing feature in Java and Python.

~~~
inklesspen
You can easily do closures in Python.

